# Magnesium Oxide for Constipation?



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

My endo precribed 400 mg 1 tablet 3 times a day for constipation.

Has anyone taken this med for this reason?

Thanks!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, magnesium is often presribed for constipation. It is a laxative. Be careful, tho, some people it can work rapidly for! LOL! It should be gentle on your stomach, so that's good.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my! I didn't know that. I take it every day to help with V-D absorption which helps calcium absorption. So, is that why I have the opposite of constipation, 2 to 5 time a day in the AM within two hours. Here I thought it was Hyper/Graves' or possibly from RAI. I haven't been constipated since my Graves' first started 20 years ago.

The magnesium bottle doesn't state that it help with constipation. The bottle says "involved in nerve, skeletal muscles, heart and cell function"

If its true and it effects you like it does me it can become a pain, literally.

Well I learn something new everyday - I like that! (thumbs up)

P.S. I'd rather have my problem then yours


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've taken it for constipation and can tell you it works.

You might want to ease into the dose as not to cause your stool to loosen too much.

Ever hear of Milk of Magnesia?It's magnesium hydroxide.

http://www.medicinenet.com/magnesium_hydroxide-oral/article.htm


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone! I know now to take it when I plan to be home


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> My endo precribed 400 mg 1 tablet 3 times a day for constipation.
> 
> Has anyone taken this med for this reason?
> 
> Thanks!


I take 500 mgs. every day because it transports calcium to the bones. It is supposed to help w/constipation but I don't take as much as you have been Rx'd so therefore, I don't have first-hand experience.

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Not yet  I'll try it when I have a day off (Monday) so I can stick close to home.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Not yet  I'll try it when I have a day off (Monday) so I can stick close to home.


Gottcha'; wise decision!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Another use for magnesium:

The National Institute of Health (NIH) reported in 2000 that a sign of magnesium deficiency is depression. (interesting!) 
"I believe that the cure for depression is often extremely simple and quick using magnesium rather than drugs for many people -" 
http://george-eby-research.com/html/depression-anxiety.html

MAGNESIUM DEFICIENCY QUESTIONNAIRE (reads like thyroid symptoms....Hmmmm!)
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081501.htm

No wonder I'm so happy:confused0006:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Another use for magnesium:
> 
> The National Institute of Health (NIH) reported in 2000 that a sign of magnesium deficiency is depression. (interesting!)
> "I believe that the cure for depression is often extremely simple and quick using magnesium rather than drugs for many people -"
> ...


I found this to be very very useful information and something that "I" did not know. Now I know it!! Ha ha!!

Thank you so much for the links.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Another use for magnesium:
> 
> The National Institute of Health (NIH) reported in 2000 that a sign of magnesium deficiency is depression. (interesting!)
> "I believe that the cure for depression is often extremely simple and quick using magnesium rather than drugs for many people -"
> ...


OK WOW! according to the survey, I scored a 51 and am most definitely magnesium deficient. I know that people with hyperactive thyroid (Graves) can be deficient in magnesium but does that count for people who are hypo(Hashi's)as well?


----------

